# Guns With Sentimental Value



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I was in Moab, Utah, trying to dicker over a Colt Single Action. "Nah," the owner told me, "its got sentimental value to me. I almost shot my ex-wife with it once, and my dog once." Couldn't ask a man to part with a gun having such attachment.

I've got several guns that have meaning to me, my late brother's Mauser .25ACP war souvenier, a Ruger Super Blackhawk and a Colt Single action, both having belonged to my son-in-law who was killed in a car wreck in 1979.

Shortly after his death, my daughter gave me the Ruger, and gave the Colt to his Dad. A few years later I recognized the gun in a gun shop and traded a Colt Python for it.

How about ya'll? Someone posted a .45 Auto from a 'Nam memory. Others?



Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I odn't have any guns w/ sentimental value, myself... I fact, I've flipped my entire collection a couple of times over in the past year or 2.


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

I have my father's old Remington 11-48 12 gauge. I grew up with this shotgun and it holds lots of fond memories. Someday, I'll pass it to one of my sons.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I have several guns that I will never part with due to sentimental reasons

Colt Peacemaker .22
Colt Commander
Remington 100 20ga
Browning A5 Light 12
Stevens 12ga SxS
H&R .410 single shot
Ruger Super Single Six


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I have a few, my Iver Johnson Sealed Target 8, my Remington Model 14 in 25 Rem., my Belgian Sweet Sixteen....


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I still have (and will till I die) the .50 hawken Cap and ball my Father built from a kit when I was 7 or 8 Y.O. that one will pass to my oldest boy when I become a semi hood ornament:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

A semi hood ornament?

You're going to become a bulldog?


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Sentimental value of guns.*

I have my mother's Winchester 1900 single shot 22 long. someone had tried to fancy it up before she got it adding a tang sight and a fancy curved butt plate and varnishing it up. Mom hated the tang sight so it was gone before I ever saw it. tha nice thick varnish has cracked up into little pieces on the gun. The trigger pull is so light that it is scary. Value maybe $20 Sentimental value a lot. I also have her mother's H&R 32 Heavy weight. Gram was carrying the payroll for her office and was not about to get held up, I wish she had a better taste in revolvers.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> A semi hood ornament?
> 
> You're going to become a bulldog?


:mrgreen: Nah , I figger just before I get too old to ride or shoot any more or to stove up to even get around on my own any more Ill make some poor truck driver feel bad about that poor Harley rider who "drifted" across the yeller line.............


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*I got a few*

Hamilton & Beech .22 short it was my Grandfathers bought about 1905. I grew up with it in my hand. Kill every hog our family ate for 50+ years. No wild ones. My 1978 Colt Phyton. Wife bought it for me. A single shot .22 Reminton my Uncle bought for me when I was 10yrs. old.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm a bit sentimental, I'll admit. I would never part with my Sig or my S&W 686. The S&W only because it was my first revolver. My Sig has many, many stories and memories attached in just the few years I've had her. But I guess one never really knows. Being pressed for cash does things to people. I just pawned a guitar with heavy sentimental value about a week ago. Was trying not to cry in the pawn shop. But you like to think these things will be buried with you, whether you can take them along or not.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Baldy,
I had forgotten that the Python had a frame mounted firing pin! Been too long without one.

All my other Colts, except for a Diamondback, had the firing pins on the hammer.

Well, I believe the Frontier Scout had a frame mounted firnig pin, too.

Bob Wright


----------



## tuckerdog1 (May 8, 2006)

Winchester model 55. My 1st gun. Given by my Dad 40 years ago.

Colt Woodsman. Gift from my Great Uncle. I didn't know he had guns, and he didn't know I liked guns. When his wife died, he was despondent & just gave them all away to strangers. Don't know what or how many he had. He just said he had a bunch of guns. And had given them all away. Except one, which he then wanted me to have. 

Freedom Arms 454. A gift from my wife on my 50th birthday.

Tuckerdog1


----------



## RonJ (May 6, 2006)

It'll have to be my old single shot 22 LR Marlin. The first gun I ever fired, passed on to me by my Dad.
Second place would go to my model 19 S&W which I bought new in 1980. Still tight, still accurate and outshoots my buddy's Python!


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I wouldn't want to part with my current Ruger KP97DC. It has some pretty good memories associated with it.


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

dads remington 1100, he left me when he passed away. it was his pride and joy, and now it is mine too.

danny


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

This gun is a complete piece of junk (clerke first), but my grandad gave it to me when I was 14 ( my first handgun ) a few weeks before he died. It is not accurate, it is VERY loud for a .22 and the wheel is hard to roll out for loading and is only 5 rounds, but I don't think anyone would ever offer me enough money to part with it. My grandad is the person who got me into handguns.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Unfortunately, I cannot show you the gun that meant the most to me. When I was born in 1958 my Dad went down and bought a Winchester Model 94 in 30.30. I took my first whitetail doe with it when I was 10. Dad gave the gun to me when I was 16 and I had it until the age of 38. I had to take it to the local gunsmith to have some work done on the action and went by on my way to work to pick it up. I put it behind the seat of my 59' GMC and went to work the night shift along with about 300 other employees. At our meal break, around 1am I went to the truck to have my meal and noticed a broken window. I looked around and noticed many broken windows and a convertable top, on a Mustang, that had been opened with a knife. I went back in and called the police. That night 62 folks had their vehicles vandalized and robbed. They took the stereo from my dashboard and followed the wires to behind the seat where the speaker boxes and rifle were. I was heartbroken. I had planned to hand it down to my sons as well. The hardest part was telling Dad. He said that the rifle had done its job foe us and the fact that I was allright was good enough memory for him. 

I just wish I would have walked up on the person while still in my truck!!!!


----------



## tuckerdog1 (May 8, 2006)

That's a sad story Tex. I hate thieves. Bet if you'd caught them, what with 61 other angry victims, there would not have been much left for the police to haul downtown.

Tuckerdog1


----------



## 1911 (Aug 4, 2006)

Poppaw's 1917 COLT


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My first gun, a Marlin Model 60 .22, was stolen in a burglary many years ago. Fortunately, I was able to hang on to the OTHER gun my dad gave me, a Colt Commander .45. It's the only gun I own that has a real sentimental attachment.

The other sentimental gun in the safe is the Crickett single-shot .22 youth gun. But that one belongs to my daughter, who has graduated to a customized Ruger 10/22.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

1911 said:


> Poppaw's 1917 COLT


My word that is a _sweet_ gun!


----------



## 1911 (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Granddad's Remington model 11 12ga full choke.Took my first deer with it:mrgreen: 









I just love this one,favorite handgun.









.45colt J.R.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

- Star Model F .22, used to belong to Uncle Harold, who got me interested in shooting when I was a Ute. It was presented to him by the president of the Star company in the 60's when Uncle Harold was living/working in Madrid. When he died, it was sold to a pawn shop. Turned up in the used gun case at a local gun store years later; I bought it on the spot. (Same one, because it had custom grips inlaid with Uncle Harold's initials and the presentation date.)
- Kimber .45, purchased from the widow of my friend George, who died suddenly at age 47. Can't ever sell it, had George's name engraved on it.
- "Glamdring," a Colt 1911, bought in 1977, with Bar-Sto barrel and Smith & Wesson sights. (There were no low-profile Bo-Mars back then.) Carried it through 5 trips to Gunsite, a lot of pre-USPSA "combat" matches, and took my first javelina with it. Must be pushing 100K rounds by now. Still carry it often for SD. Can't ever sell it, had my name engraved on it.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

probably my H&K USP-C 45. i'm not especially fond of it, but for what i paid (got taken for) my son had better appreciate it when he's old enough!!!!


----------



## rob61590 (Dec 21, 2006)

my grandpa's ithaca model 37 featherlight 16 gauge


----------



## rob61590 (Dec 21, 2006)

it's got a 28 inch barrel


----------



## lumbermill (Jan 5, 2007)

There's a bunch of them. My Grandfather's old Iver Johnson revolver from when he was a deputy sherriff (my mother stole it one night when he came home drunk. He subsequently lost his job). My uncle's 20 ga. 870 wingmaster. He shot it one time before he died. I have taken many birds and rabbits with it. My dad's Auto 5 colleciton. My S&W 686 and Winchester model 25 12ga (both high school graduation gifts). Savage 24F (my first real gun when I was 11). Firearms are a personal thing to me. I probably won't get rid of any of them except for my norinco SKS. But then again, I got my first pronghorn with that rifle. :mrgreen:


----------



## jbleinweber (Feb 15, 2007)

*Handed Down*

My wife and I recently inherited her half of her father's guns, with the other half going to her brother:

Singleshot Western Field 20ga









Remington 870TB Trap 12ga









Winchester Model 64 30-30









Winchester Chief Crazy Horse 30-30









Winchester Antlered Game 30-30









William Parkhurst 28ga









AyA Model 106 12ga









Browning .22 auto Grade II FN,Belgium









Winchester Model 92 WCF 25-20 Manufactured in 1895 and passed down to her father from his father









Colt Arizona Centennial .22LR









Navy Arms .36cal Blackpowder









Ruger Blackhawk 357mag 200 year of liberty, given to her father by us









and my favorite, his Colt .38 special diamondback. He bought this from my Police Department when he used to be a Reserve Police Officer in 1977.


----------



## Peacemaker (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a Rossi model 88 snub nosed revolver that my dad toted for several years a Private Investigator. I will never get rid of it. Carry it occasionally.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

I bought all 3 of my sons their very own Marlin 60 Stainless Steel Deluxe .22 :smt023


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Of the firearms that I have obtained, the only two that have sentimental value is the S&W 4006 that was my first duty weapon and a Ruger Super Single Six that my grandmother helped me get.

I have quite a few that belonged to various grandfathers and uncles and my grandmother that are irreplaceable.


----------



## raveneap (May 5, 2006)

My Beretta 92FC. It was issued new to me in 1988 when our Agency went to semi automatics. I bought it when I retired. For 19 years it has never failed to perform flawlessly.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

raveneap said:


> My Beretta 92FC. It was issued new to me in 1988 when our Agency went to semi automatics. I bought it when I retired. For 19 years it has never failed to perform flawlessly.


What is the difference between the FC and the FS?


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I have an old FIE .22 revolver. POS and dangerous to boot. But it was my first handgun.
I inherited my grandfathers old Browning Auto-5 shotgun. I killed a couple of doves with it this season, he would be happy.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

A couple, both my great-grandfather's. 

One is a Winchester model 94 rifle in 32 special. I shot my first, second, and third deer with it. All dropped right on the spot. Wonderful light, short gun to carry in the wood. Learning to hunt in PA, it was more than enough with the short shots we were generally presented with.

The other is his 22 revolver, some old no-name brand. He carried it when he would check his traps. It's fun to shoot. Probably worth less than the metal it's made of, too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

I inherited my dads guns and he had a Beligum Browning BAR that his brother gave him in 30-06. It was his favorite deer hunting rifle and it will be passed on. He also had a colt police positive special manufactured in 1927 that he owned for as long as I can remember. It was in the glove compartment when we went to California in 1956. Both of those will stay in the family.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

My Dad passed away Tuesday... two days ago. Prostate Cancer guys... at age 63! Get checked!!!

In my closet is his Remington 870 Wingmaster. I learned to shoot with lots of Dad's guns, but this is the one I got. He gave it to me a month or so ago.

Partridge, ducks, turkeys, and a few thousand clay pigeons perished before this gun... And like all my Dad's guns over the years, you'd be hard pressed to tell how old it was, except by the serial number. It's flawless.

I'll never sell it.

The golf clubs he played on Tour in the 60's??? They're getting re-chromed, re-gripped, and mounted in a oak display case. Technology has passed them by. ALL the value is sentimental.

The 870??? That'll defend my home, whack a few hundred more sporting clays, and maybe even take a few more ducks... But NO display case for an 870... That would be a waste. I doubt there will EVER be a better engineered pump shotgun. In testiment to that, Remington is fast approaching number 10,000,000!!! In almost 50 years, virtually unchanged.

That's my "keeper". 

Thank you, Dad. I'll always miss you, but never be without your presence.

I Love You, Dad.

Jeff


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

i don't know about sentimental value but i hope to never part with the 1968 vintage s&w model 27 i got from a friend of a friend several years ago.. my wife has her father's old colt det spl he carried as a town cop here.. it's an old colt snubbie with a short round barrel and exposed ejector rod.. i dought if any of my guns ever have any sentimental to either of my boys because they were poisoned in the school system against em :smt076....


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

My Papaws 12 gauge I got when he died. It's an old single shot with a cracked butt stock repaired expertly by him with electrical tape.


----------

